# insulating a floor



## coldfeet (Sep 4, 2011)

What is the best way to insulate a floor that is part of an add on? My kitchen was added onto a older home and was never insulated. In the cold winters I can not stand on the floor with out socks and shoes. I have looked its only wood and tile above the dirt ground. What can I do to save on heating and to be able to properly use my kitchen without freezing?


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Using closed cell foam sprayed in would certainly be the best solution. It provides a vapor barrier, insulation and will prevent air infiltration. Installation is not a do it yourself project, it needs to be done by a professional. The price is certainly a little more expensive than fiberglass insulation but it also will stay in place forever so you don't have to worry about it falling down over time.

We used it under a portion of our kitchen that was over a crawl space and then change is a remarkable.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-009-new-light-in-crawlspaces/

Gary


----------



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

I have an addition with a crawlspace as well. I read the building science article and plan on going with Figure 7 (fiberglass between joists and rigid insulation screwed to joists).

Everyone touts spray foam but around here is it still much more expensive than any other kind of insulation.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

shazapple said:


> Everyone touts spray foam but around here is it still much more expensive than any other kind of insulation.


It may be more expensive but it's worth it in the long run!


----------

